# Hard to decide LCD for gaming only (22" or 24")



## Reiyu (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi.
Im building new computer:
Q9550, 4gb 1600mhz, hd 4870 or gtx260 and propably under vista 64-bit

My main problem is that i can't decide on what monitor would fit best for gaming. I don't watch movies from it, i have 37" hdtv for that.

Anyway it's going to be 22" 1680 x 1050 or 24" 1920 x 1200. And if i got it right even with new LCDs the resolution under below native is going to be blurry(?). Im probably not going to upgrade my computer about atleast for next 1-3 years and my hardware can't keep up forever at 1920x1200 and then i have to play under native resolution. Im concerned about that blurriness.

I would like to play with the best resolution i can with the hardware im buying and if i'm to use that 1920-res LCD does it blur bad under like 1280-1680 resolutions or any else. Only reason to buy 22" 1680 would be that i could use its native res much longer then 24" 1920 LCDs before my hardware comes too old to run in native.

Any ideas, suggestions or experience with playing games under native resolution would be appreciated, thanks 

Also if you think that with the hardware i mentioned is already too weak to perform under 1920x1200 please tell me


----------



## mlabre20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Just browsing windows does not look very good if your monitor isn't at its native resolution, but when playing games it is not very bad. Especially if it is something like an fps. However, games that have a lot of small text may not look the greatest. 

Many people just prefer to lower their resolution in a game that their computer can't handle, rather than just lower the graphic settings. So I think you won't mind that much if you have to play a game at a slightly lower resolution. And you can try it out yourself on your current computer. Just lower the in game resolution a bit and see if you don't mind how it looks.


----------



## wayliff (Mar 24, 2002)

http://www.widescreengamingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13954

Here's a good thread with a suggestion of a good monitor.


----------

